# Tips for Martial Arts Photographers



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2010)

Found this today, thought it was a good piece.  Photographing indoor martial arts tournaments can be a real challenge, because flash is seldom a good idea during a competition, but the light is low and movement is fast (and gymnasium lights are often very non-white-balanced, which leads to ugly color casts).  Photographing dance competitions and martial arts competitions have much in common, so you might like this:

http://photocritic.org/low-light-photography/


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2010)

When taking pictures at weapons tourniments, watch out for the guy spinning the staff or chucks. That quick snap might cost you 3 grand.


----------

